
Microsoft in talks to buy out TikTok – sources - rydre
https://twitter.com/CGasparino/status/1289254703705075722
======
detaro
earlier submission with more comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24011505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24011505)

~~~
dang
Comments merged thither. Thanks!

